# Urgent, Searching a room in a condo near PWTC



## antoineB (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm a French student (Master degree in IT), I will arrive the 2nd february. I'm doing internship for 5 months in KL. (February - June) 

I'm looking for a room in a condo not far from the city center. The best would be near my work at The Mall, Jalan Putra near PWTC. 

I will remove this message when I will have found a room so if you see this message its that I'm still looking for it. 

You can contact me on this board or on my email address "antoineb at reynouard dot com" 

Thank you very much 

Antoine


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Antoine, and enjoy your time in KL. It might be wiser to wait until you arrive before locking into anything longer term, so you can see the place first.


----------

